# Scimitar Pro Mausrad



## Boby (1. Februar 2017)

Hi, 

hab heute die oben genannte Maus bekommen. Nach kurzen benutzen ist mir aufgefallen, das das Mausrad beim nach obenscrollen knackt/rattert (mir kommt es sogar so vor als würde es lauter werden ). Beim nach unten scrollen macht es aber keinerlei dieser Geräusche.   Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das ganze jetzt ein Fehler oder normal ist, deswegen wollte ich hier mal nachfragen. Kenne es bis jetzt nur so das ein Mausrad in beide Richtungen gleich klingt.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Februar 2017)

Hi Boby,

es ist schwer zu beurteilen, wenn man es selbst nicht hört. Wenn es ein störendes Geräusch ist und ein fühlbarer Widerstand da ist der sich immer etwas anders anfühlt, solltest du die Maus gegen eine Neue austauschen. Du kannst es auch noch einige Zeit beobachten und dann via Garantie die Maus austauschen. Dazu musst du dich einfach beim Händler melden oder aber direkt bei uns über unser Kundenportal

Grüße


----------



## Boby (5. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Hab mir mal kurz die Zeit genommen einen Audio Clip davon aufzunehmen und hochzuladen: 

hoch scrollen:  hoch - Clyp

runter scrollen: runter - Clyp

beides etwas laut aufgenommen aber ich wollte das man es gut hört. Beim hochscrollen hört man des knacken sehr gut. Runterscrollen hört sich hingegen normal an. 

Mir kommt es auch so vor als würde es sich jedes mal wenn der Knack kommt etwas anders anfühlen aber kann mir das auch nur einbilden.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2017)

Sorry für die späte Antwort. 

Das nach Oben scrollen hört sich nicht so Gut an. Ein Austausch sollte vorgenommen werden. Melde dich bitte über unser Kundenportal unter http://corsair.force.com/


----------

